# Unknown Aquarium Plant-Can you ID it please.



## lukefinzo (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi,
I got a new plant about 2 months ago but I can't remember what it is called. I just figured out how to upload a picture...sorry that it's a bit blurry. Does anyone know what plant this?
Thanks


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

Looks like dwarf sag to me.


----------



## lukefinzo (Oct 29, 2014)

I know that it is not dwarf sag because when I went to buy the plants I wanted dwarf sag but there was none available so the person in the shop gave me this instead.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

Maybe pigmy chain sword then?


----------



## lukefinzo (Oct 29, 2014)

No it's not that either. I have PCS in another tank. I have had the unknown plant for almost 6 months. It has produced more leaves but it has not had any runners...it is a bit strange.


----------



## bsantucci (May 19, 2014)

Does it give off new plants from side shoots? If so, maybe blyxa not doing well? My blyxa is much more full....just trying to throw ideas out there though.


----------



## lukefinzo (Oct 29, 2014)

No. There has been no new plant lets produced in any form. Thanks for the replies though.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like dwarf sag to me too.


----------



## lukefinzo (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe the man in the shop was wrong but I thought dwarf sag spread very fast.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have had dwarf sag that took forever to get going. Give it time.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I also think it's Sagittaria subulata. If there are runners: Those of the sags are rather underground, the runners of the chain swords (Helanthium, formerly part of Echinodorus) rather above / on the bottom surface.


----------



## lukefinzo (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks. At the moment I can see no runners but if I find any I will let you know.


----------

